# Tom Tom- turn off speed camera recognition?



## daveharry (Nov 6, 2007)

How do I disable speed camara recognition on my Tom-Tom 
for my next trip to France & Germany ?
Dave














site admin note - title changed for clarity


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not enough info Dave. :wink: 

If it's a fairly modern one and you have recently updated it on MyTomTom you need not worry. The speed camera data has been removed for you.

If it's an older one I wouldn't know, but I guess it will tell you on Tom Tom's website???

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

go onto TT website and update.

cabby


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi, I turned mine off before going over in May by connecting the TT to my computer and in TT Home disabling the relevant speed cameras. I am sure the other replies are correct, but I haven't tried that yet.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Gary1944 said:


> Hi, I turned mine off before going over in May by connecting the TT to my computer and in TT Home disabling the relevant speed cameras. I am sure the other replies are correct, but I haven't tried that yet.
> Regards, Gary


In that case Gary, Dave has nothing to worry about. Yours (I think) must be an older model if it uses TomTom Home. It's only the newer ones I think which use MyTomTom.

Either way we now know he can fix it by logging onto one or the other.

Case cracked . . . what a team, eh! :lol:

Dave


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*speed camera recognition*

Hello All,

Am I to take it that you are not allowed speed camera recognition on 
your satnav when in France /Germany. My Garmin tells me when I
approach a fixed camera site. Have I been lucky with all my previous
visits to France. Do I have to turn it off when we hit France next
Friday!!

Neil


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I had mine on over in France.....the chance of being caught with it is so low its pointless.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

bigcats30 said:


> I had mine on over in France.....the chance of being caught with it is so low its pointless.


But it is against the law. I assume you are just as forgiving when a foreign visitor to the UK breaks the law.
I bet not!!!
And there are no degrees of lawbreaking.
Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

bigcats30 said:


> I had mine on over in France.....the chance of being caught with it is so low its pointless.


But it is against the law. I assume you are just as forgiving when a foreign visitor to the UK breaks the law.
I bet not!!!
And there are no degrees of lawbreaking.
Gerry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I agree with Cat. I don't reckon it's worth worrying about. I got a new sat nav before we came away and had a go at turning it off in France. Couldnt figure it out and thought that probably the gendarmes wouldn't be able to then either! 

Didn't even know it was illegal in Germany either.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

GerryD said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> > I had mine on over in France.....the chance of being caught with it is so low its pointless.
> ...


Its a complete and utter victimless crime...........no one can be injured or hurt in anyway shape or form!

it allows the driver to pay more attention to the road and his surroundings rather than having to worry about checking his speedo every 5 minutes.

Just because its law doesn't mean its right.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Clearly if you need a MACHINE to tell you that your speed is in excess of that which is permitted you are NOT paying sufficient attention to the matter in hand. i.e. driving !!!! 

If you are driving you are in charge of a machine that is capable of KILLING another human being, dont you think its rather important that you apply ALL of your skill and concentration to controlling that machine?? rather than relying on a machine to do it for you??.

DO NOT try and convince me that "camera warnings" on sat navs improve road safety. I have personally dealt with far too many fatal road traffic collisions (and the after effects) to remain totally and utterly unconvinced by that argument. 

How many fatal collisions HAVE YOU been intimately involved with?? (my tally over 30 years was 42 "road deaths" one involved FOUR fatalities in one car) 

I appreciate that many will see my post as a rant. I dont care, if it makes just ONE person think again and pay just a little bit more attention to driving (rather than relying on a machine to tell them what they SHOULD, if they are paying attention be well aware of anyway i.e. their speed) then its been worth my while !


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The speed limit is very well displayed in France and it's more than adequately fast for any motorhome. Unless speeding is a habit the camera warnings are not needed, after all it's usually a holiday :wink:


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mrplodd said:


> Clearly if you need a MACHINE to tell you that your speed is in excess of that which is permitted you are NOT paying sufficient attention to the matter in hand. i.e. driving !!!!
> 
> If you are driving you are in charge of a machine that is capable of KILLING another human being, dont you think its rather important that you apply ALL of your skill and concentration to controlling that machine?? rather than relying on a machine to do it for you??.
> 
> ...


Please don't try and convince me that cameras improve road safety either.........
When I'm in a country I'm not familiar with, driving along roads I'm not familiar with, any device that lets me concentrate more on the road and its conditions is far better than fining me because I went 2mph over the speed limit

And if we go by the way of your thinking

A sat nav gives you a audible and visual warning of your and the road speed limit.

A sign gives you a visual warning of the speed limit of that road.

Yet you consider the sat nav bad.


----------



## Finola (May 5, 2012)

Hi all, I sit on the fence re the cameras ( coward).

But ultimately I do like the piece of mind my sat nav gives when travelling abroad, with the exception of the two hour detour It gave me over mountain passes because I wouldn't go through the 3m high tunnel.

I particullarily like the audible warning it gives should I creep above the limit, I find when in a new area I can be looking out for signs etc that are not as familiar as home and foreign drivers differing habits and styles, means I spend less time looking down at the clocks, if that makes me more aware, then surely thats a good thing?

That aside if I'm using it illegally I agree I should know how to disable the offending option.

Is disabling the function sufficient? Or do you need to update with later maps that exclude the option? I.e. if it can be used even though not in use when checked is it still illegal?

Has anyone worked out how to do it on garmin nuvi models?


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

On mine the following need to be touched on the screen
Tools
Settings
Proximity Points
Alerts and then disable the alerts.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

He He.

We are all driving lumbering motor homes that plod about as we eek out the fuel, how many actually go anywhere near a fast speed limit, and as for driving in towns and city's if you cant keep to these speed limits there is something wrong with you. :roll: ..

We are not a threat to johnny foreigner in our house on wheels, so our chance of being stopped for speeding must be pretty slim :lol: :lol: :lol: .


ray.


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

How will anyone know if I have them turned on?


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*satnav cameras*

Hello All,

Mr Plod I normally find myself agreeing with most of what you say.
However not in this case. I to am a retired policeman and have dealt
with my share of road deaths and their aftermaths. I have driven over
80000kms on the continent, every kilometre with my satnav on. It
is a fantastic aid to driving in a strange and foreign land. If you are the sort of person who is going to speed then you will do so whatever the satnav says. Where I find the satnav useful is as an aide memoire.
Your rant was useful in so much as it gave me a reason to think of the pros and cons of my use of the satnav, but that is all. 
The satnav does not make you speed, you do, but it will tell you when
you do. Yets not forget everyone, yes everyone, speeds at some time
even if they do 45 in a 40!

Neil


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think you are OK turning alerts off when you visit France. But in Switzerland they are even stricter and will fine you and confiscate any equipment capable of warning about cameras even if they are turned off.

I'd guess they check for this if they happen to stop you for speeding and possibly for other events. So not very probable that you will be checked I guess...


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Yet another post being used to scare newbies.

Come on guys, its not a big deal and there is little chance of getting caught. Like the scare about the breathalyser kits - that you dont need untill november and the scare about the umwelt sticker - that you d be really unlucky to get done for, and has a gendarme ever stopped you and checked to see if you ve got the right amount of spare bulbs or a triangle. Ive been doing this for quite a few years now and I think theie plod are pretty similar to our plod -as long as you re sensible they re going to leave you alone.

Come on - get real. Isnt there enough scaremongering on the forum?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm all up for saving peoples lives and ensuring things are done safely


But turning a device off that is actually helping you remain under the speed limit (because it stops them from making money) is down right stupid.

Its simple....if you get pulled over by the police (they will follow you for a bit then pull you over in a safe place)...turn the sat nav off....its that easy. They can't see through walls.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Just found it on my old TomTom one Europe it's 

TomTom services
TomTom safety cameras
Then disable alerts

I am in France at the mo not seen one police car yet!

HTH

Greenie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Well its put the old " speed cameras are only placed at accident blackspots" myth to bed if the authorities don't want you to know they are blackspots. It seems strange that they want you to have a device that allows you to check if your over the DD limit but not one that warns of accident cluster sites.

My observation during my recent month in France is that there are hundreds of new speed indicator devises which give your speed in green when under the limit and amber when over. Perhaps some warning signs of speed cameras have been removed and none placed at new camera sites but there were plenty still in place. 

There is no doubt that speed limit enforcement is on the political radar of the European Parliament and it would be a foolish person who does not attempt to keep to the limit in any country. Whether at the end of the day road fatalities are reduced by the enforcement remains to be seen, but we can only hope so.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well I would be both mad and sad if someone took my TomTom. It's where I have the list of places I can stay!


----------

